# auger or drag chain??



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

I am buying either a salt dogg 2000 or 2250 or a 1400601ss. The later model # is a 8' stainless v box with dual electric motors and a drag chain. This will be going in a shortbed truck. We bought one of the 8' stainless models last year and like it. We have put it in ouor shortbed, and the length is not an issue. What I don't like about the conveyor chain is that it leaves salt under the hopper. Augers don't. Help me with the pros and cons of an auger style versus the conveyor chain. We have owned both. For what we do, all electric with dual electric motors is what we want. Please chime in with your opinion please


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My one and only experience with an (electric) auger was a disaster. 

I believe the others who were stating augers worked well were using either dual auger spreaders or hydro or both. 

Good luck, hope you have better luck than I do.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

how you take care of them is important.....best to park it empty


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

We run a Snowex 7550 and like the auger setup. Our equipment is kept indoors all year unless we are using it so it might be different if kept outside in the elements


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

I change the bearing each year, well worth it regardless how good the grease is going through

if you have damp or wet salt run your auger on 2 or 3 
mine are always washed out after every use also always stored in heated shop
I like auger, don't think ill switch to chain driven . might switch to the boss auger


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a Saltdogg 1.5 yarder. Last night was the first time using it. After spreading my first lot, my auger jammed and is still that way. I just posted a thread on this about an hour ago looking for help. I've got a lot of good suggestions on fixing it, but still, the first time I used it????


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

what were you running your auger at? was it wet salt or damp?
take off the spinner and grab a wrench and try to move the auger back and forth

if its really cold and u have wet salt your kind screwed but if you can move the auger after taking off the spinner you should be able to get it free
you'll have to wait till you get your hopper empty to see how wide your slots are
Ive pretty much have been through anything these salt dogs can throw at you

keep that wrench in your side door of your truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn't really look at it as it was being loaded, but it came out of a covered storage bin. I'm going to try the wrench thing later after I get some sleep, and I'm also going to pick up about five gallons of washer fluid and try that if the wrench thing doesn't work. It's full right now, and I'm not about to shovel out a ton of salt to get to the auger.


----------



## TB Grass (Jan 5, 2015)

I've never tried washer fluid, let me know if it works
was it spreading salt then got jammed? what did it say on the control panel 
good rule of thumb - always run your salter before you load it ( easier said then done! ) might be something wrong and can save tones of time shovelling out that salt

theres codes that show up on the control panel , if its blinking the auger number then its probably just jammed. I've always been able to get it loose with a wrench if it was jammed


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

washer fluid will help break it up a little. I would check your baffle openings because if they are too open then that is why it jammed. Search on here where they should be, thats what i did and found the perfect setting but i forget what it was. the first time i used mine i went around and around probably 3 times before i realized why nothing was coming out, i didnt turn the vibrator on so make sure you do that. 
I would recommend the auger if your running straight salt but if its a mix no auger ive heard its a nightmare.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, it's the auger number that's blinking which indicates a jam. I set my baffles to about three inches open a piece. The manual says four in front and two in back (or visa versa, I forget now), but once I get it emptied I'm going to close the rear one a little bit. I'm hoping you're right about the wrench trick. I'll have to wait until tonight when I can get to the shop and mess around. It's too damned cold outside to do it here at home.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

My 1500 jams rather frequently, I'm never without that 1 1/4" wrench it has saved me countless times. I usually plow in sections then salt it down right away- keeps the salt from packing down. Although that was last year during the "shortage" when we were getting absolute garbage re-crushed loads b/c it was the only stuff available


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Had my Salt Dogg 1500 since 2006, They will jam if you leave salt in them and it gets damp. You will also get snow blown up the shoot if you load it and go plowing for a few hours before using it which will cause it to jam. Usually it freezes up on the stainless plates inside which causes the jam. If it's not bad simply turn it on and hit the vibrater switch, if it is get your wrench out. If you put damp salt in and it froze the whole load, hit up a car wash, hose it down and get salting. 
I've run thousands of tons of salt through mine over the years. We just purchased another for this season. Use them correctly and they will never give you a problem.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I tried the wrench on the nut at the back of the auger this morning. Couldn't get it to budge one bit. I think I'm going to take it to my neighbor's heated shop and run a hose in it until it's completely dissolved and gone.


----------



## simply_peter (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy

Are you spreading bagged or bulk? Is it stored inside our out? If you have dry material and it stays dry all season you should be good with an auger. If you don't the conveyor will work better. We do alot of sand here so the conveyor is the best option I have found for wet material stored outside. I had the SHPE 2000 and had to problems getting sand to flow (damp sand) into the small openings. Shoveled it out to many times so I sold it. This is a sand problem, the spread would be great for dry salt. I liked having the auger speed to control seperate from the spiner speed. I was able to cover more ground compared to the traditional gas or single motor electric. If you go auger I would go with the 2250. It doesn't have the small openings and uses larger motors. I think it sits higher in the truck so make sure you can still load it with your equipment. 

Are you happy with your SS dual motor? After switcing back to a gas spreader I am wishing I had the dual motor control. I am thinking about selling mine and trying the one you have. Do you have the digital controller? Have you had any issues with it or have they figured all those problems out?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My auger units both sphe 2000's give me issues once in a while but i like them. Ive found running the auger right before you let it sit keeps it from freezing up too bad. Last year i had many jamb ups but i was buying from a supplier not my own so many times it would sit for a few days. If it was real bad i would dump 4 gallons of washer fluid and about a gallon of RV anti-freeze once it starts pouring out of the back of the spreader then use the wrench. Never had this not work.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I run a 3.1 cu yd Monroe hydro auger. This is my 3rd winter with it and I love it. I generally load the day before the storm and it stays loaded for 3-4 days post storm for spot treatments needed during post storm checks. It has NEVER froze up and never given me a issue. The truck is always parked outside as I do not have a shop (yet). I have an inverted v in it and it is equipped with 2 vibrators mounted at opposite corners, LF & RR. As far as I am concerned, I wouldn't own anything BUT an auger. No frozen, rusted, stretched or broken chain to deal with and material feed is consistent, unlike chain which can come out in globs. My $.02 worth.


----------



## trapperstreeser (Jun 24, 2010)

AUGER!!
I have a SHPE2000 Saltdogg and love it!! (2yrd elec poly v box)
You need to set your guards over your auger correctly... but its awesome..
also, keep your bearing greased... same as anything else..


----------

